# PHOENIX, AZ Photographer students or beginners - Wedding for hire



## KVSCreative (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello - Please forgive me if this sounds pompous or disrespectful. That is NOT my intent - Just trying to be real.

I'm getting married and simply cannot afford a photographer.

I'm looking for a talented photography student, intern or just overly-generous person to shoot my wedding for a greatly discounted price. Maybe you can consider it experience and a chance to get your name out there before you have the portfolio to get you hired at the rates you'd like.

Anyone up for such a generous offer? I would pay you everything I could and you won't need to spend hours editing the photos, as I'd like to do that myself.

Again, sorry if this sounds stupid or off-the-wall. Just figured I'd at least ask.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 20, 2013)

Post it on craigslist.


----------



## KVSCreative (Aug 21, 2013)

I did, but I figured I'd reach out to photographers directly. Hope that's ok with you. And oops, I believe this post is in the wrong place.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 21, 2013)

If you cant afford a photographer you cant afford to get married


----------



## cptkid (Aug 21, 2013)

You are going to get what you pay for when it comes to wedding photography. 

Seriously, no one with any talent would work for free. 

You have to consider how much time & effort would go in to it. 

It's not just the actual day, its the processing time afterwards, most photographers would not be willing to hand over their RAW files to someone else to edit. 

Time is money man.


----------



## Juga (Aug 21, 2013)

gsgary said:


> If you cant afford a photographer you cant afford to get married



What? This makes no sense.



cptkid said:


> You are going to get what you pay for when it comes to wedding photography.
> 
> Seriously, no one with any talent would work for free.
> 
> ...



Most true.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 21, 2013)

cptkid said:


> You are going to get what you pay for when it comes to wedding photography.
> 
> Seriously, no one with any talent would work for free.
> 
> ...



In all fairness, it's POSSIBLE to get a photographer who is good for cheap or for free... all the best photographers start out as newbies.  

It's just statistically unlikely since... if they're really good... odds are they won't be cheap/free long.

The craigslist idea isn't a bad one... but I'd be very leery and very careful of what you find there.  Vet your choice very carefully.  You could wind up from everything from bad pictures, to a drunk photographer picking fights with Uncle Mel during the ceremony.  Seriously.

I might recommend looking for someone inexpensive vs. free... that will likely weed out some of the crazies.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 25, 2013)

KVSCreative said:


> Again, sorry if this sounds stupid or off-the-wall. Just figured I'd at least ask.



You know, I never fault anyone for asking. Likewise, I have some questions _I'd _like to ask.

- Have you asked the caterer to provide food for free, or are you paying for that?

- Have you asked the venue where the reception is to be held to provide the venue for free, or are you paying for that?

- Are you going to have a cake? Is it being given to you, or are you paying for that?

- Are you being given dresses and tuxedos for the bridal party, or are you paying for those?

- Are you going to have a DJ or a band? Are they providing their services free of charge, or will you be paying them?

You can see where this is going. If you're spending money on other aspects of your wedding, why are you scrimping on photography? 

A sincere question: Why do you think that photography is the area for which you think it's okay to ask someone to work for free?


----------



## KmH (Aug 25, 2013)

And the irony is that the photographs will be about the only thing left to remember details of the wedding by.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> And the irony is that the photographs will be about the only thing left to remember details of the wedding by.



Quoted for truth...


----------



## ShaneF (Aug 25, 2013)

you can always buy a load of those disposable cameras and put them on the tables and hope for some good shots.  Better yet maybe someone can donate them.

Most of the people that will do it for free are people like me that have no clue how to shoot a wedding, your better off coming up with some kinda of a budget no matter how small and trying to get someone to work with that.  You will have better lucking finding someone to work with x amount of money then zero.

A few great shots of the day will be better then a load of crappy ones. 

My only serious question is..is it an open bar?


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 4, 2013)

I would suggest maybe some of the local photography groups. It's a reach but you may find someone. Also, consider barter. Just because you don't have cash, doesn't mean you don't have something to offer. 

I am in Phoenix, PM what your hoping to pay, the hours you are looking for and the venue. I will keep an ear to ground. I do have a friend who has second shot for me itching to make some money with his camera.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 4, 2013)

KVSCreative said:


> Maybe you can consider it experience and a chance to get your name out there before you have the portfolio to get you hired at the rates you'd like.



Every single pro or aspiring pro who's been in the business any length of time has heard this from cheapskate people who want something free or super cheap who are trying to take advantage of an inexperienced photog. Certainly not calling you a cheapskate, but I just want you to be aware. 

If photography is a priority for you or your fiancé, then trim the budget somewhere else and make room for paying an accomplished pro. I guarantee if you try, it's possible to find room. Steal from the venue, food, floral, DJ or video budget. As Keith said above, the photography is the ONLY thing you'll have to enjoy after the wedding is over and done with. If you're unwilling or unable, then roll the dice and hit up the (mostly) pond scum of the photography world that hangs out on CL.

Finally...Any student, regardless of their skill, is a liability. If they don't have experience and backups and insurance, they are dangerous to themselves and anyone who hires them. Wedding photography is 30% photography, 30% administration/management and 40% business know how. A student or intern isn't prepared to deliver the whole package.


----------

